# Looking for bags



## bodybym (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in need of 2 kinds of bags right now. Do you know where I can get them and not  pay a fortune?

gusseted bags that are approx 7 inches square on the bottom and anywhere from 11-15 inches tall.

Organza bags that are about 14-16 inches tall and about 4-6 inches wide.

Thanks!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know if this will help you but this site has a large selection of bags and what I think are reasonable prices.

http://www.papermart.com/Product%20Page ... upID=18875


----------



## bombus (Mar 10, 2010)

Try yourorganzabags.com

They have a good selection of sizes, although I have not tried them, so
don't know about quality.

The ones at Papermart cost at least twice as much, but look like they are sturdier- 
double thickness bottoms, so I guess it comes down to what you
will use them for.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 10, 2010)

This is a nice site. Are they always these prices?

It says "on sale now" so I was wondering if these prices were for a limited time.


----------

